# Stock market goes up 10% in one week



## Chris (Mar 14, 2009)

Wall Street closed higher for the fourth consecutive day on Friday, capping its best week since November, and one that gave investors a break from a relentless streak of declines.

The market shot up in one week as it might in some years, with major indicators chalking up gains of about 10 percent.

Friday&#8217;s gains were modest compared with the rallies on Tuesday and Thursday, but investors welcomed the market&#8217;s ability to hold its ground. Several recent rallies have ended with disappointing sell-offs.

The Dow Jones industrial average closed 53.92 points higher to finish the week at 7,223.98, and the Standard & Poor&#8217;s 500-stock index rose 5.81 points, to 756.55. The technology-heavy Nasdaq index was 5.4 points higher at 1,431.50.

For the week, the Dow finished up more than 9 percent while the S&P 500 ended 10.7 percent higher, largely on the back of rallies on Tuesday and Thursday. A closely watched gauge of market volatility dropped for the week.

Stock market makes it a four-in-a-row win streak | Business | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Amanda (Mar 14, 2009)

Let's hope it's a trend that will lead us to economic recovery.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 14, 2009)

I really, really hope this isn't a dead cat bounce. There's indicators it's based on a real stability in the market. Hopefully, this general trend will continue, and slowly we'll start to climb back to eight and nine thousand.

Now we need to focus on rebuilding the economy with a stronger foundation. And putting the people who caused this collapse in jail as an example to future would-be financial criminals.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 14, 2009)

Chris said:


> Wall Street closed higher for the fourth consecutive day on Friday, capping its best week since November, and one that gave investors a break from a relentless streak of declines.
> 
> The market shot up in one week as it might in some years, with major indicators chalking up gains of about 10 percent.
> 
> ...


figures a moron like you would be bragging about this minor blip
i hope its a sign that things will rebound in spite of the crap Obama and the dem morons in congress have done


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> figures a moron like you would be bragging about this minor blip
> i hope its a sign that things will rebound in spite of the crap Obama and the dem morons in congress have done



Typical. Obama is responsible for the market going down, but the market going up happens in spite of him. Even when the market starts going up shortly after the stimulus bill is completed.
Are there any conditions under which you would accept that President Obama has been good for America? Is there any result that would make you accept it?


----------



## editec (Mar 14, 2009)

*



Stock market goes up 10% in one week

Click to expand...

 
Terrific!

Now all it has to do is DOUBLE IN VALUE, and it will recover its former luster*


----------



## DavidS (Mar 14, 2009)

Bear market rally. That's all it is. We'll be hovering around 7000 for a while.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 14, 2009)

Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!


----------



## Freemason (Mar 14, 2009)

Could be some profit taking.  Could be Obama's comments, states refusing the bailout, all this is good for the market, yet housing, banking, and auto, will still drive the economy.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 14, 2009)

When the good people that have lost their jobs start getting decent paying jobs again, then I will say that a recovery has started. Nothing else is acceptable as a measure of the success of the economy.


----------



## DavidS (Mar 14, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> When the good people that have lost their jobs start getting decent paying jobs again, then I will say that a recovery has started. Nothing else is acceptable as a measure of the success of the economy.



The stock market is not an indication of the main market. JPMorgan Chase, Bank of America and Citibank are only able to make profit by cutting costs and tens of thousands of jobs. When those companies can make profit when they've re-hired people, then we'll see some sign of an economic recovery.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 14, 2009)

In other words, when people start to again believe that credit is real ?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 14, 2009)

Chris said:


> Wall Street closed higher for the fourth consecutive day on Friday, capping its best week since November, and one that gave investors a break from a relentless streak of declines.
> 
> The market shot up in one week as it might in some years, with major indicators chalking up gains of about 10 percent.
> 
> ...




WOO HOO!  The DOW hit 7200!

*And that the Dow was at 12000 in November of 2006 when the Democrats promised to save us from Bush's economic FAILURE* is wholly IRRELEVANT!  The point here is that THE MARKET IS UP... (finally...)

Great post Chris.  I bought 1000 shares of GM, week before last...  so I gleefully share your enthusiasm.


Sadly, the policies being advanced by the Lord of the Idiots will saddle the means of those companies to grow, thus reduce the potential for the capital value of those companies to increase... but there's no better time to get in than when the market is DOWN!  So we'll celebrate the gains together little lady... as we watch the market's inevitable rise back to where it was before the the effects of leftism began to demonstrate it's customary corrosive results.


----------



## jillian (Mar 14, 2009)

And once again PI gets it wrong, intentionally or otherwise...



The DOW: 10/10/08


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 14, 2009)

I've found I enjoy the forum more when I just skip over his posts. It's not like they ever say anything unexpected.


----------



## jillian (Mar 14, 2009)

Pyrite said:


> I've found I enjoy the forum more when I just skip over his posts. It's not like they ever say anything unexpected.



I usually do, too. But unfortunately, when they're big and red, it's easier to notice the lies. lol.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 14, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Bear market rally. That's all it is. We'll be hovering around 7000 for a while.


thats pretty much what I think
but i hope we're both wrong
but i dont believe we are
this was just a few people taking advantage of some bargains


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> And once again PI gets it wrong, intentionally or otherwise...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOW: 10/10/08


how the fuck did he get it wrong?
you posted about 10/10/08 and he is talking about 11/06


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 14, 2009)

Pyrite said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > figures a moron like you would be bragging about this minor blip
> ...


no, a 4 day blip is just a blip
when you know what the economic policies will do, you might begin to understand that Obama is not business friendly


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 14, 2009)

The taxpayers give (rather than 'give', read 'forced to give') billions to corporations like Citibank and the stock market goes up.  Who knew?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Pyrite said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




When the businesses that created this debacle realize the rest of us are not that freindly to their mechnizations, maybe we will begin to get out of this mess. 

These corperations care nothing about the health of this nation or it's people. And there is no reason to worry about their health as long as their demise does not threaton the economic structure of this nation. That is what has been occurring, and the government has now put oversights into the bailouts, and the thieves are crying big crocodile tears.


----------



## jillian (Mar 14, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> The taxpayers give (rather than 'give', read 'forced to give') billions to corporations like Citibank and the stock market goes up.  Who knew?



but...but... DC thinks he should be more "business friendly"... 

I'm wondering if we should be letting corporate lobbyists and CEO's continue to make policy... you know, like they did with energy policy in Bush's white house.

it got us so far... didn't it?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> Pyrite said:
> 
> 
> > I've found I enjoy the forum more when I just skip over his posts. It's not like they ever say anything unexpected.
> ...



Ol' Pubes actually believes that someone thinks the Dems are responsible for this mess. Other than the braindead dittoheads, the American public fully realizes whose folly caused this debacle. And if it truly goes over the cliff, it will be known as the Second Great Republican Depression.


----------



## elvis (Mar 14, 2009)

Pyrite said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > figures a moron like you would be bragging about this minor blip
> ...



Uh, the market is still lower than it was when he took over.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > The taxpayers give (rather than 'give', read 'forced to give') billions to corporations like Citibank and the stock market goes up.  Who knew?
> ...



Crony Capitalism, eh?  Bush and Obama are good at that.  Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## elvis (Mar 14, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Pyrite said:
> ...



I think you are half hoping for a depression just so you can call it a republican one.  What is Obama doing differently from Bush, other than spending three times as much?  fucking moron.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > The taxpayers give (rather than 'give', read 'forced to give') billions to corporations like Citibank and the stock market goes up.  Who knew?
> ...


being business friendly is not giving money from the tax payer 
thats just fucking stupid


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 14, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Pyrite said:
> ...


those business should have been allowed to go out of business
yet you assholes want to keep giving them tax dollars


----------



## editec (Mar 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 
If we are to depend on the experts, had BUSH II not saved AIG and other banks our entire banking system which has gone down the tubes.

Then we'd be on the hook for FDIC amounting to trillions, anyway.

Hye, I don't know...maybe your man Bush II and Obama are both lying to us.

Do you REALLY know what you are talking about?

If so, explain it to me.

I still don't understand the mechanics of how we'd have had multiple bank failures if AIG had gone down.

Do you KNOW we would not have?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 14, 2009)

editec said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Bush wasnt "my man"
i didnt like him even when he was Gov of TX
i never voted for him in a primary and only voted for him in the general because of the 2 complete losers the dems put up against him


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 14, 2009)

Chris said:


> Wall Street closed higher for the fourth consecutive day on Friday, capping its best week since November, and one that gave investors a break from a relentless streak of declines.
> 
> The market shot up in one week as it might in some years, with major indicators chalking up gains of about 10 percent.
> 
> ...




WOO HOO!  The DOW hit 7200!

*And that the Dow was at 12000 in November of 2006 when the Democrats promised to save us from Bush's economic FAILURE* is wholly IRRELEVANT!  The point here is that THE MARKET IS UP... (finally...)

Great post Chris.  I bought 1000 shares of GM, week before last...  so I gleefully share your enthusiasm.


Sadly, the policies being advanced by the Lord of the Idiots will saddle the means of those companies to grow, thus reduce the potential for the capital value of those companies to increase... but there's no better time to get in than when the market is DOWN!  So we'll celebrate the gains together little lady... as we watch the market's inevitable rise back to where it was before the the effects of leftism began to demonstrate it's customary corrosive results.



jillian said:


> And once again PI gets it wrong, intentionally or otherwise...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOW: 10/10/08



Ewwwwwwwwww  Look at all that those snappy graphs and charts of October 20*08*...    In response to a position which spoke to NOVEMBER 20*06* 



Try this...

Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJIA) History

A Sampled History of The Dow Jones Industrial Average
From 1900 to The Present,
Including the Most Recent, Week-Ending Close Value

...

November 17, 2006   >> 12,342.56  (Last weekly close befor the election of 06 where the Left came to power)

October 9, 2007 >>  14,164.53  (First weekly close after the First Budget advanced by the Democrat legislature... which is the LAST OF THE BUSH / REPUBLICAN ECONOMIC POLICY)

March 13, 2009  >> 7,223.98   (*This is the result of escalating Leftist policy... * The Dow DOWN 50% since the DEMS CAME TO RESCUE US _FROM THE BAD OLD BUSH ECONOMY!_)

Anyone want to discuss the bad old days when Unemployment was "_OUT OF CONTROL_" at 5%?

Now isn't that better than irrelevant graphs and irrelevant charts?


----------



## sparky (Mar 14, 2009)

perhaps the greatest irony is in people looking to invest in the fools who tanked us , on the advice of the poles. 

and in doing so, with all the hedge funds and short sells, continue to hammer the life out of the middle class

this is shark pool mentality, and all it's going to do it create most disparity here

you want to invest in something? invest in America's infastructure, they'll be some gov $$$ comming down the pike for that

imho, the AIG, Bear Stearns, Citigroup BankAmerica have no allegiance to this country at all, and they rode that last bubbles wave _knowing_ it would burst

a fiscal 9/11 .....they should be seen as eco-terrorists


----------



## Xenophon (Mar 14, 2009)

So, all is shits and giggles now?


----------



## sparky (Mar 14, 2009)

sure Xeno, if your one of the chosen few it is.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> perhaps the greatest irony is in people looking to invest in the fools who tanked us , on the advice of the poles.
> 
> and in doing so, with all the hedge funds and short sells, continue to hammer the life out of the middle class
> 
> ...



Sparky... the Left promised to make everyone whole if the Leftism hit the fan... which would have worked GREAT... IF... 

If the plan was mathematically feasible and Fannie and Freddy didn't go busted...

Bailing those companies out was a HUGE mistake...  they should have gone busted.  Then NEXT TIME... when the left started demanding that the new finacial markets should do stupid things or face Civil Right lawsuits, the NEW MARKET WOULD TELL THEM TO BRING IT ON!

Had the banks taken the lawsuits and forced congress to play their hand... which was the analogical equivalent of a 2 of clubs, a 6 of diamonds, a 8 of spades, a jack of hearts and a queen of clubs... the housing market would still being a lovely 5-10% average growth and the US wouldn't be looking at runaway Marxism slashing our means to fight a war for our cultural survival.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 15, 2009)

So that settles THAT, then...

Fair enough...


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 15, 2009)

jillian said:


> And once again PI gets it wrong, intentionally or otherwise...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOW: 10/10/08





What are the 06 numbers ?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 15, 2009)

DJIA - Dow Jones Industrial Average Stock Charts - CNNMoney.com

Oh here they are.

Huh it seems the dow went up after the 2006 election.


----------



## garyd (Mar 15, 2009)

From Its high before Nancy Pelosi's first budget went into effect in October '07 the Dow had fallen by fifty per cent.

The notion that this is Bush's fault is just so much poppycock.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 15, 2009)

Now tell us just how the collapse was created by a dem budget in 2007?

Correlaition is not causation.

I can tell you that the deregulation of the lending industry allowed the laws to be erased that had prevented this from happening after it had been caused in the Great Depression. The lenders could mask the risk liability of the securities they then sold to investors. At the point the risk became apparent the securites failed causing a huge world wide economic downfall.

lets here your causation timeline ?


----------



## Terral (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi David:



DavidS said:


> Bear market rally. That's all it is. We'll be hovering around 7000 for a while.



By this fall, people will wish for 7000 again, because the market is going south when the people realize *The Obama Deception* (link) is taking most everybody for a ride . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 15, 2009)

You believe in far too many nutty ideas to be taken seriously.


----------



## Terral (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Truth:



Truthmatters said:


> You believe in far too many nutty ideas to be taken seriously.



We will all have a much better view of things by Christmas time. Right? Okay then. By that time we will find out who is really nuts for believing *one word out of Obama's mouth* cuckoo.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DavidS (Mar 15, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi David:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno who's more annoying, you or Mickey Mouse...err Masked Maurader.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> You believe in far too many nutty ideas to be taken seriously.


then again, so do you


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi David:
> ...


considering some of your posts, i would have to put you on that list


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2009)

The market went up hard because we were extremely oversold and there was finally some good news.

This is an unwinding of a massive investment bubble.  It has little to do with Obama, or Bush for that matter.  People who make it about politics are clueless. 

That said, the market has been very unimpressed by Obama and Geithner.  There is a belief that Obama is hostile to business and has his head in the sand while Geithner is a ditherer who is doing nothing or has little idea how to fix the banks.  This has lead to buyers stepping aside and letting the market fall.  It went down 30% since Geithner's press conference to announce his plans to fix the system, whereby he announced he didn't really have any, or at least any specifics.

The market rose for three reasons.  First, it was announced that the SEC may reconsider the uptick rule.  The uptick rule is one that allows shorting only when a stock ticks up.  This is more psychological and will have little effect on the actual machinations of shorting or the market, so in reality, it has little effect.

The second reason why we rose was because the SEC will look at revising mark-to-market, where financial firms have to mark their assets to the value in the market.  This is far more significant, as mark-to-market as contributed to the downward spiral in financial stocks, making it almost impossible for many of them to raise share capital without destroying their equity.  This is important.

Finally, and by far the most important, was the news that Citigroup, Bank of America and JP Morgan made money in the first two months of the year.  This is critically important.  The market has been selling off in part because of fears of a financial melt-down.  If there is belief that the financial system is repairing itself - which I believe it is - then there will be a powerful counter-trend rally.  

This is very, very important.  If investors believe that the financial system is on the road to repair, then this becomes about the economy only.  We know how to fix the economy.  

We may have seen the bottom.  However, the most likely scenario is a rally then the market rolling over and re-testing the lows.  My guess is that the re-test occurs sometime in late summer or the fall.  If the market re-tests over the next month and holds, then the bottom is likely in.

For those who make this about politics, the market will do much better under Obama than it did under Bush, simply because stocks are dirt cheap right now.  So keep making that argument only if you want to look stupid in four years.


----------



## elvis (Mar 15, 2009)

why does GM still have a strong-sell rating?


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> why does GM still have a strong-sell rating?



By whom?

The reason is because the equity will eventually be wiped out.  It is going to zero, unless the unions agree to cut their pay by 40%.

It's very easy to see this end-game.

Chrysler is gone also.  Maybe Ford, too.


----------



## elvis (Mar 15, 2009)

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > why does GM still have a strong-sell rating?
> ...



I am sorry, I can't recall who.  The sight I looked at rated it as 2/10 after it had more than doubled in value since march 6 (52 week low).  I cannot imagine the govt allowing GM to fold.  Help me understand this.  thank you.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> I am sorry, I can't recall who.  The sight I looked at rated it as 2/10 after it had more than doubled in value since march 6 (52 week low).  I cannot imagine the govt allowing GM to fold.  Help me understand this.  thank you.



All three automakers will continue to operate, even if they all go bankrupt.  However, they will be smaller and the wages and benefits will be less.  The equity will be wiped out through the bankruptcy process and eventually, the bond holders will own the companies.

It is a simple proposition - the cost structures of the Big Three are too high, there is too much capacity in the world, and though quality has been rising, it still lags Japanese competitors and thus American car makers continue to lose share.

The companies are run for the benefit of the employees.  That has to end for the companies to be viable long-term.  The government pouring money into the industry and not requiring significant structural reform is just throwing money down a well.


----------



## driveby (Mar 15, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> You believe in far too many nutty ideas to be taken seriously.



oh no you didn't ....


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> You believe in far too many nutty ideas to be taken seriously.


----------

